# Soap Making and Pregnancy



## Lillisa3479 (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can make soap while pregnant or trying to conceive? I'm asking because of the contact with the lye...is it safe to wear a mask or is that enough? Can breathing in lye harm the fetus?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I read on the soap queen's blog that she soaped during pregnancy. I would do it, and just wear one of those paper masks that you get from Home Deopt. I think a respirator is a bit overkill but if you were really super paranoid you could go get fitted for one.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, just a face mask is plenty protection. 

Though this made me think of all the woman in the "old days" bent over the soap pot, stirring with a full belly. I'm very glad for modern times


----------



## Lillisa3479 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for all of the info! It is much appreciated!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2011)

It's the essential oils you need to be informed/concerned  about. There are oils (such as rosemary, chamomile & anise - among others) that should be avoided. Some essential oils can cause seizures and neurological damage in pregnant women as well as premature labor, altered hormone levels,  preeclampsia, hypertension and even miscarriage. 

Please consult with your OB/GYN or midwife. *Never* take the medical advice from strangers when it comes to the health of your baby.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 27, 2011)

+ 1 on Tabitha's cautionary recommendations.

If I were pregnant, I'd go all out and wear a full respirator mask.  They're really not that uncomfortable and why take any unnecessary risks?  They're also not that expensive.  But that's just me.

Two things: if you get pregnant, your sense of smell might be altered.  Fragrances will smell different and not always pleasant.

As you grow, your balance will shift.  You might want to have somebody else carry and pour your lye for you and/or move your filled soap molds to wherever they go as they are curing.


----------



## simplymcghie (Sep 27, 2011)

I soaped during pregnancy and just made sure that I was really careful.  Mask, gloves goggles, apron, long sleeves, the works.  I also mixed my lye solutions in very well ventilated areas or outside.  Never had any problems doing this.


----------



## cinta (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with Tabitha; I am a midwife and I strongly advise women to be very cautious when using essential oils, as inappropriate use may cause skin irritation, photosensitivity, changes in blood pressure, temperature or fluid balance. Clary Sage in particular should be avoided during pregnancy as it is a uterine tonic and can induce labour. (Once labour is established we sometimes use it to enhance uterine contractions and it has the added benefit of an analgesic effect).

I made only one batch of soap during my last pregnancy last year. Though I was wearing a face mask, my sense of smell was super-sensitive and the smells and fumes, which I had never really noticed prior to pregnancy, made me feel really ill. Aside from the issues an enhanced sense of smell may create, I don't see why soapmaking should be discontinued during pregnancy - maybe just avoid using EO's and switch to FO's till bub is born. 

*Extra little note:* While it is important to be cautious about EO's during pregnancy, they can also provide many wonderful benefits when used correctly; always consult a professionally trained aromatherapist if you would like to use EO's to ease pregnancy discomforts.

*Another extra little note:* EO's should NEVER be used on newborns. The antibacterial action of EO's may adversely effect the baby's extrauterine immunological development and some chemical constituents may cause skin irritation. The aromas may also interfere with the mother-infant bonding process, which relies greatly on odour recognition.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2011)

cinta,

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

That was some great info.


----------

